# the sweet sound of honey



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Wonder what kind of music the bees were listening to? I thought I'd seen every kind of swarm trap!


----------



## kentmalik (Feb 6, 2015)

I don,t think it was rap,another swarm got in to the other box before this swarm , I GUESS THIS IS A SWARM HOT SPOT I LEFT A NUC BOX WITH DRAWN BROOD COMB WHO KNOWS MIGHT GET ANOTHER ONE


----------



## Retroguy (Jul 16, 2014)

They were probably listening to the BEE GEEs...


----------

